
Ask HN: What todo with soon expiring DigitalOcean credits? - herbst
I know it is a stupid question but you guys might have some ideas as the $9.97 in my name lose their worth end of this month.<p>I have stable servers for all my needs, so it can be something completely random.
======
mattbillenstein
A honeypot might be interesting...

~~~
herbst
This is actually a pretty fun idea! Thank you.

Edit:// Any software i should look at specifically?

~~~
andreicon
From the guys that brought us awesome-everything:
[https://github.com/paralax/awesome-
honeypots](https://github.com/paralax/awesome-honeypots)

~~~
herbst
I should have known that this is a thing. Kudos.

------
bberenberg
What about doing some neural network stuff?

